# möchte Seerose heute noch umtopfen



## jochen (29. Apr. 2006)

Hallo...

Nachdem es endlich das SCHNEIEN....  aufgehört hat, möchte ich heute schnell noch die Seerose (Charles de Meurville mittelgroß, winterhart) umtopfen, und sie etwas höher stellen.
Ich hab mal kurz in den Seiten von Werner gespitzt, und dari unter anderem gelesen, das man als Substrat am besten Gartenerde (unterhalb der Grasnarbe) verwenden sollte.
Bisher war ich auf den Trichter die Seerose in ein Sandlehmgemisch zu pflanzen.
Ich habe beides momentan im Garten, habe gerade ein neues Beet angelegt und dabei jede Menge Gartenerde das unter den Grassoden war übrig, aber auch Sandlehmgemisch, für was würdet ihr euch entscheiden?


----------



## StefanS (29. Apr. 2006)

*AW: möchte Seerose heute noch umtopfen*

Hallo Jochen,

Du und Werner, Ihr meint beide dasselbe. Seerosen brauchen möglichst lehmiges Substrat, vor allem aber solches ohne organischen Dünger, also insbesondere keinen Humus. Wenn man keinen Lehm zur Verfügung hat, ist die Erde direkt unter der Grasnarbe am besten geeignet: Gras ist ein derartiger Starkzehrer, dass es sämtlich organischen Nährstoffe herauszieht.

Für mich ist die Sache eindeutig: Bleibe bei Deinem Lehm, das ist am allerbesten, und gib kräftig Depotdünger (Osmocote Düngekegel für Blühpflanzen in höchst zulässiger Dosierung) direkt an die Wurzel. Eine geschlossene Schale ist für Seerosen optimal - nicht diese offenen Körbe.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (29. Apr. 2006)

*AW: möchte Seerose heute noch umtopfen*

Hallo Jochen,

ich kann mich Stefan nur anschließen.
Das Lehmgemisch erscheint mir besser geeignet als die Erde. Meine Gonnére zeigt mit Erde eigentümliche Blattverfärbungen. 
Ich werde sie auch noch in ein Lehmgemisch umsetzen, wenn ich genügend davon zusammenbekommen.
Im ersten Jahr würde ich persönlich nicht gleich noch zusätzlich düngen. (erstmal abwarten, wie sie sich macht)
Ich hab auch schon in diesem Jahr umgetopft und keinen Dünger dazu gegeben.
Die im letzten Jahr umgetopfte Seerose kam bei mir aus dem Blätterbilden fast nicht mehr raus vor lauter Nährstoffen (ohne zusätzlichen Depotdünger).
Ist aber sicherlich auch eine Frage der Lehmmenge im Gemisch


----------



## StefanS (29. Apr. 2006)

*AW: möchte Seerose heute noch umtopfen*

Tja, so hat wohl jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen. Meine Seerosen bekommen *immer* Depotdünger mit in die Schale (die __ Gonnere wächst ausgepflanzt und bekommt deshalb keinen Dünger - soll aber auch Blüten und keine Blätter treiben...). Bisher hat es nie geschadet, ganz im Gegenteil. Und ich habe eine Menge Seerosen.

Musst Du also selbst entscheiden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## jochen (29. Apr. 2006)

*AW: möchte Seerose heute noch umtopfen*

Hallo ...

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.... 

Ich werde sie in das Lehmgemisch setzen, Dünger gebe ich zu, da die Seerose schon zwei Jahre in einen Miniteich (50cm hoher Mörtelkübel) verbrachte, im Ersten Jahr blühte Sie, letztes Jahr leider nicht.

Als Pflanzgefäß nehme ich einen 12ltr. Baueimer den ich mit etwas Korkrinde (die ich mit Draht befestige) tarne.

Heute haben wir ein verrücktes Wetter, eben hatten wir noch Hagelschauer, jetzt strahlenden Sonnenschein.
Heute Früh waren die Wiesen mit Schnee gezuckert.
Eben Aprilwetter....


----------



## Berndt (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: möchte Seerose heute noch umtopfen*

Hallo.....

Ich kaufte vergangenes Jahr Anfang Mai 2 Seerosen bei Werner (__ sioux und pygmea rubra) und setzte sie in 2 sehr große geschlossene Gefäße (nur oben offen ), Lehmsubstrat mit etwas 1-4mm Sand gemischt, dazu Düngekegel.
Ergebnis: bereits im 1.Jahr 50-100 Blüten! 

LG Berndt


----------



## jochen (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: möchte Seerose heute noch umtopfen*

Hallo Berndt...

Ich habe es genauso gemacht wie du es beschrieben hast,
das lässt ja hoffen... 

besten Dank für die Antwort.


----------



## Freeza1988 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: möchte Seerose heute noch umtopfen*

Ich habe meine Seerose auch kürzlich umgetopft , ist es eigentlich schlimm wenn die Wurzeln oben aus dem Topf rauskucken ? In welcher tiefe wächst die Seerose am besten ? Meine ist jetzt etwa 20 cm tief  mit dem Blattansatz


----------



## Nymphaion (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: möchte Seerose heute noch umtopfen*

Hallo Freeza,

die Tiefe kommt ganz auf die Seerosensorte an. Es gibt Sorten die in 10 cm Tiefe am besten wachsen, und solche, die über einen Meter tiefes Wasser brauchen. Kennst Du den Namen Deiner Seerose? Wenn nicht, wird es schwierig Dir einen Rat zu geben.


----------



## andreas w. (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: möchte Seerose heute noch umtopfen*

hallo werner, dazu auch von mir eine frage:

da auch ich mich nicht mit seerosen auskenne, gibt es irgendwo eine fotoreihe, in der man seine rosen (-blüten) vergleichen kann, um festzustellen, welche es ist und welche wassertiefe sei braucht?

dasselbe problemchen habe ich nämlich auch mit einer rotblühenden. die blüten kommen sehr spärlich und daher hab ich sie letztens mal rausgenommen und gedüngt - so wie man hier lesen kann. hat mir sehr geholfen.

jetzt habe ich sie etwas höher positioniert und glaube, sie wächst noch langsamer. ich lass sie jetzt erstmal in ruhe - pflanzen brauchen zeit, vielleicht hilft´s.

wenn´s so eine fotogalerie gäbe oder gibt, wäre das vielleicht eine hilfe bei solchen details.

danke erstmal, bis dahin.


----------



## Eugen (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: möchte Seerose heute noch umtopfen*

Hi Andreas,
hier
http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/index.p...erhart.html/XTCsid/3b5d4n61cb51s159n8da75dj02

oder hier :
http://www.seerosenforum.de/index.html

auf "winterharte Seerosen" klicken


----------



## andreas w. (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: möchte Seerose heute noch umtopfen*

danke eugen, da wartet ja einiges an arbeit auf mich. wenn sie dann da ist, foto machen und vergleichen.

wo sehe ich dann die pflanztiefe? ist mir eben so spontan nicht aufgefallen?


----------



## Nymphaion (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: möchte Seerose heute noch umtopfen*

Hallo,

es gibt eine Fotogalerie: http://www.victoria-adventure.org/waterlilies/cultivar_gallery_hardy.html

Beim Anklicken werden die Bilder größer, manchmal kann man dann auch mehrere Bilder der gleichen Sorte sehen.

Es macht mir allerdings etwas Bauchweh wenn diese Galerie zum Bestimmen verwendet wird. Viele Seerosen sehen sich sehr ähnlich. Um sie exakt zu bestimmen muss man noch mehr berücksichtigen als den Eindruck. Dann muss man Blütenblätter zählen, Blattunterseiten anschauen, prüfen ob der Blütenstiel unter Wasser behaart ist, usw. usw. Eine Bestimmung per Bild ist eher ein 'vielleicht' als ein 'sicher'. Wenn ihr nicht genau wisst welche Sorte ihr habt, und per Bild auf einen Namen kommt, bitte gebt sie dann nicht unter diesem Namen an andere weiter. Wir haben bereits jetzt ein heilloses Durcheinander bei den Seerosennamen und unter vielen Namen sind schon jetzt die falschen Pflanzen im Umlauf. Es läuft gerade ein internationales Programm um ein Zertifikat für richtig benannte Seerosen einzuführen. Unsere Seerosen sind immer noch im Zustand der Überprüfung (wir müssen für jede Sorte die Herkunft lückenlos bis zum ursprünglichen Züchter nachweisen), aber demnächst haben wir das Zertifikat für über 200 Sorten winterharte Seerosen. Mir ist es wichtig, dass man bei einem Namen auch die echte Sorte bekommt. Also bitte, nutzt die Galerie nur als Hinweis für euch, aber nicht um einer Pflanze definitiv einen Namen zu verpassen. Eine rote Seerose, die ihr dort bestimmt, ist dann 'eine schöne rote Seerose die Ähnlichkeit mit >Red Glow< hat',  - und nicht einfach 'Red Glow'


----------



## andreas w. (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: möchte Seerose heute noch umtopfen*

danke werner. hatte heute mittag, gleich im anschluss noch ein bischen gechattet, das hat mir geholfen.

ich lass alles mal wie´s ist und wir werden sehen.

merci nochmal und bis dann.


----------

